# Where are the serial numbers?



## brewster

I didn't look real hard, but they aren't in the usual locations. Where are they?

brewster
'04 De Rosa Merak, 48cm Sloping


----------



## Fredrico

*Might not be one.*

I've been riding the hell out of a DeRosa for 20 years. It has at least 60,000 miles on it. I'll probably give up before it does. It doesn't have a serial number. I never found one, even with the frame totally bare of components.

I once had to tell that to a skeptical city cop, looking for stolen bikes I guess. He thought I should have gotten one stamped on the bottom bracket shell, so I could register it with the city. I told him I'd never deface a work of art made by an Italian craftsman, an exact replica of the bikes ridden by Eddy Merck, the greatest cyclist of all time, who always rode to win, and did, partially because of this bike. I offered to register it on it's markings, a dent in the top tube made by the handlebars in a high speed wipeout, and an imprint of the "DeRosa" name stamped on the flat fork crown, which was imperfectly chromed over. He'd never heard of Eddy Merckx and muttered something about unlawfully riding a bike without a serial number. If I'd been a slightly younger ghetto dude, I imagined he might have taken me in.

I know this might be hard sometimes, but avoid being stopped by a cop.


----------



## stealthman_1

brewster said:


> I didn't look real hard, but they aren't in the usual locations. Where are they?
> 
> brewster
> '04 De Rosa Merak, 48cm Sloping


On the CF bikes it is stamped into the rear drop out.


----------



## dnalsaam

brewster said:


> I didn't look real hard, but they aren't in the usual locations. Where are they?
> 
> brewster
> '04 De Rosa Merak, 48cm Sloping


I own the Merak used in the 2000 season by Roberto Conti, the one he placed in the top 20 of the Tour de France. The serial number is under the plastic BB cable guide.


----------

